# Ticks galore II



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Het,

Last year you posted about the very high population of ticks that you guys had during gun season last year.

I have read on some other Ohio hunting sites that the ticks this year on the deer in SE Ohio are really, really bad.

Has anyone been seeing this in SE Ohio this year?

Thanks


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

only one doe for me so far, but never notice any on it....can't say I really looked though either....did the gutting after dark with a light  ...so???
and sure haven't found any on me or the pup from being outside....maybe Hocking county isn't as far as your wondering


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Most of the guys from my camp have been bow hunting a lot this season. I haven;t heard any of them mention anything about the tick situation so far.

I hope it's nothing like last year.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive seen about 20 deer in SEO that were killed, maybe 3 ticks combined on all of them


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That is interesting, the other ohio sites are reporting the most ticks they have ever seen.

I hope they are wrong and there are not any


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Most of the guys from my camp have been bow hunting a lot this season. I haven;t heard any of them mention anything about the tick situation so far.
> 
> I hope it's nothing like last year.


ive been out at least 20 days of bow season and have had seen 1 tick. it wasnt even on me, it was inside my vehicle on the dash as i was coming home from a morning hunt. granted, it probably did come off me. in NE ohio


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

no ticks on me but my buck i got had a couple hundred jumping ship when the body cooled. vinton county deer.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I libe in Delaware county and have found several tics in my house? Have no idea where they're coming from but I know where they went!

A

My wife says I have a fishing habbit....


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm in jefferson county, and my buddy owns a farm in harrison county. We've both had what i'd consider a large amount of ticks rabbit hunting, and him deer hunting and general farm work. They've almost all been those little black legged ticks. Not as many as I had last year, but still way more than in years past.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I got lyme dez this year someplace between Maine, New Hampshire, and Ohio. Never saw the tick that gave it to me.


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

I just returned from hunting West Virginia for a week. Being originally from WV, I have several properties to hunt across the state. I spent Monday and Tuesday just across the border from Marietta in Wood county off Rt. 50 just outside of Parkersburg. My hunting partner killed a really nice 8 point that was LOADED with ticks. Worst I've ever seen on a deer. I helped him drag it and we had ticks everywhere. On our clothes, on us, in the truck.

I killed a smaller buck later in the week further south in Jackson county and never found a tick one on that deer.

Good luck to everyone in Ohio this week.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

just found one on me from doing a deer I brought home(processing now)....I hope it is the only one...but I know it isn't....I hope they stay on it till I get rid of the carcass


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

A neighbor at deer camp brought over an eight pointer he had shot in the morning. It's head had a ton of ticks on it. It was gross.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

every time out rabbit hunting my beagles have had ticks on them
I hunted in lake, ashtabula,geauga,and 
aep property


----------



## PartyCove (Feb 26, 2010)

Went to doc last night to get one dug out of my back, let my experience serve as a reminder to check yourself well. Remember under your waistband which is where mine was and went undetected for a while.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

a friend found one on him from a deer from my place in Hocking county


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Belmont Co, Nephew woke up last Sunday AM with a tick latched onto his neck.

None on me or the other two in our group that I know of.


----------

